# 1967 GTO with BBC cooling constraints



## wheels_up (Nov 24, 2017)

Looking for any information on members who are able to keep a BBC in a 1967 GTO cool. We all know the rad support doesn't allow for a big radiator to be installed but I'm looking for anyone who can actually say that have installed a specific radiator and fan package with a BBC swapped (long water pump) and kept it cool.
The car has a 548BBC, makes 650hp and 700ftlbs on the engine Dyno. 4L80, 12 bolt.
The car currently has a 2 core aluminum rad with a perfect fitting derale 2 speed 17" fan.
Anything warmer than a 25C day out and I can't drive it in fear that I will get stuck in traffic and overheat.

I have aluminum heads, intake manifold, 90% water with water wetter, ceramic coated headers, brand new weiand high flow water pump. The rad is almost 20 years old, but not alot of miles on the part its self.
The main issue is distance between the rad support, and the nose of the water pump. It's just shy of 6.5" and most heavy-duty rads with fans are 6.75" has anyone found the perfect combination that works?

Cheers


----------



## armyadarkness (Dec 7, 2020)

I think you have many options. Do I own a BBC powered GTO? No... but it's a Chevelle, so...

Get a quality, name brand aluminum radiator, with large passes. The number of cores isnt important, the size of the cores is! Run a bypass thermostat, and if your water pump is an issue, possibly an electric water pump. Also, a flex fan... and I personally would run 50/50 distilled water/ antifreeze.

An oil cooler would help, too... but again, this is no different than a Chevelle with a BBC, so if youre having issues, then something else is wrong. Yes, it's not normal to have a BBC in a Pontiac, but its crazy normal to have a BBC in the A Body frame of a GTO


----------



## wheels_up (Nov 24, 2017)

Thanks for the input, I know that they are both A bodies but I also know the physical length of a BBC and 400 are different. I just would like some real world feedback of what actually works. It's alot of money to spend (especially to Canada) to realize that the fans will hit the water pump nose.
I currently have a 2 core (1" tubes) northern radiator and a 2400cfm fully shrouded derale fan. But it just can't handle the heat sitting in traffic, or even slow speed driving.









Northern Radiator | Race Pro Radiators - 22 x 19 Chevy/ GM


209674 Race Pro Radiators - 22 x 19 Chevy/ GM




www.northernradiator.com


----------

